

Scala can be faster than Java - skaalf
http://jto.github.io/articles/scala_is_faster_than_java/

======
newsie
The title is a bit of a troll. A good Scala developer will often be able to
write Scala code that outperforms similar Java code. I agree with the gist of
it however, that the performance is simply comparable and therefore irrelevant
to the choice between the two languages.

------
cratermoon
The compiler is much slower, though.

~~~
kybernetikos
And the IDE support is far worse too.

